# Domane vs Roubaix vs Synapse Disk with UI2 recommendation.



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello all... im getting back into riding and I am looking for recommendations for a new bike. While, I am a casual rider, my goal will be to do some centuries while I improve my health. I am overweight (260) but I soon plan to fix by getting on the road more often. 

Domane... the price point seems to be very high compared to the other two? $6500 is a bit hard to swallow but if its worth it then I can take a closer look at it. But I do like ghe fact that I can create my own color scheme. 

Roubaix... with the new 2017 future shock and the price, this one is what Im currently leaning towards. But what is the difference between Pro and Expert? Is it just the wheel set? I am planning on getting a new wheel set that can handle my size more efficiently! My goal is to get into some 32s for ghe comfort. 

Synapse... while I prefer this bike the most! I dont like the fact that the max is 28s. In comparison to the other two manufactures, it seems the Synapse is a few years behind. 

I appreciate any info I can get. Thx


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

You going to need Di2, cause Ui2 isn't a thing...

Ride them all, see which one feels the good and fits the best, as that more important than anything else.

I've been up to 245lb (slowly coming down) and haven't run anything more then 25mm tyres. Not saying bigger isn't better, bu if the synapes fits better than the other two, tyre size is much less important.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

I rode the Domane, Roubaix, and Defy before settling on the Domane.

Everything I saw in the Giant shop was good value, but a couple of years behind in the details of frame design. They did have some paint jobs that caught my eye.

i don't know what one gets in the Pro Roubaix vs the Expert. I rode the Expert UDi2 (the lexicon is iffy here - don't worry about saying it wrong because somebody will point it out however you choose to write it). I really liked electronic, but didn't like the klugey box hanging on the stem. The Future Shock was fine for me and I really liked the seat post cluster, which gives a comfy ride. It has been reported on this forum that you can put 32s on this bike, but it comes with 26s mounted. The Charcoal paint is actually a medium grey and very distinguished looking to my eye. They also offer yellow.

I went with Domane SL 6 Disc. It has cable pull Ultegra at roughly the same price as the Roubaix Expert electronic. But it has very nice Vision CF wheels mounted with 32s. I was able to put fenders on it in that configuration with room to spare. The SL has the new head set elastomer thing and last year's seat tube configuration. The SLR, which I guess is what you looked at, has the new seat tube leaf spring thin, which is very nice. I just couldn't afford it. The SL is about a pound less in weight than the Expert Roubaix. You can get any color you want as long as it's black. I wanted a somewhat more upright position and the Domane seemed to give that.

HTH


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

JSR... Tyvm for the reply. I was also looking at the SL6 Disc but a question for you, having the Vision (carbon) wheels... is that really a decent enough wheel set for an overweight person? Im just so timid about popping spokes or breaking the rim. But, if a wheelset can last me awhile from stock... that would be a good thing too!

Mik_git... Im sure one of the most asked questions is UDI2 worth it or not? In any case, is it worth another $1500-$2k out of the gate or can it just be another future upgrade? Also, from 245... didnt you ever you get pinch flats? I was running 25s on my Cervelo R3 at 25s but the 25s on a R3 barely fit. So, that is why I was looking for a more comfortable tire and going minimum 28s and desired 30-32 size tires.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If you really know you want an endurance frame, don't rule out Scott Solace, people with those seem to be liking them quite a bit.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I would recommend the Synapse easily. The Roubaix would be tied but being a redesign, I'm pretty sure discounts aren't going to be available. Trek is almost always comparably overpriced, and you usually get less. As a bike, it's still as good as the others for the most part. Running 28s should be enough. Not sure why people would want to go any bigger. If comfort is that big of an issue, a CX, gravel or touring bike would be a better choice. An endurance bike still is a race bike. It just sits you in a less aggressive position for longer distances but it's still meant to go super fast. Going over 28c on tires is like putting an Cadillac suspension on a Corvette. It's defeated the purpose of the bike. Like I said, if you want to go for even bigger tires, it's time to look for a different type of bike. Not sure why people are pushing to get more comfort on a bike designed with speed as a priority. Defeats the purpose of the bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> I was looking for a more comfortable tire and going minimum 28s and desired 30-32 size tires.


I'm running 28's on a rim brake Synapse and in the back I could fit a 32 all day long. On the front though 30 is probably the max. This is with rim brakes. If you're going disc I can pretty much guarantee you that you can run 32's on a Synapse, the rim brake fork is the only thing stopping it on mine.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

Most of the new bikes are of excellent quality and sometimes it comes down to price and what LBS you want to deal with. I would certainly try the bikes out before buying.

You didn't say why you want electronic shifting, but if you want it, then go for it. But keep in mind it isn't going to make you any faster than mechanical shifting. 

Personally, I would invest my extra money in a nice set of carbon wheels and high thread count tires before investing in electronic shifting (or disc brakes). I've ridden countless wheel & tire combinations along with most of the various Shimano component groups AND IN MY OPINION nothing has been a more satisfying purchase in terms of comfort and performance as carbon wheels and quality tires. 

One last note on the "tubeless tires" vs "tires with tubes" debate. I recommend you do your homework and maybe perform a mock tire repair (at your LBS) before making your decision.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Mik_git... Im sure one of the most asked questions is UDI2 worth it or not? In any case, is it worth another $1500-$2k out of the gate or can it just be another future upgrade? Also, from 245... didnt you ever you get pinch flats? I was running 25s on my Cervelo R3 at 25s but the 25s on a R3 barely fit. So, that is why I was looking for a more comfortable tire and going minimum 28s and desired 30-32 size tires.


I love my Di2, I think it's cool... but is it any better than mechanical (ultegra or DA), na not really, it just a cool thing. I mean the buttons are just a teeny bit easier to push and you don't have to swing the brake levers (although never had an issue and prefer that to the sram double tap), we're not talking any sort of leap in "better". But i never had an issue with mech ultergra. As to price, the bike I wanted came with it and I wanted Di2, the extra that's something only you can decide.
Nope never got a pinch flat, my synapse came with 25's and had heaps of room (old model) and then I ran 25's on my R3 with no issues... also just for me, my 2012 R3 >>>>>>>>>> than my 2012 synapse, but both were older models. but if you're not finding an R3 with 25 comfortable, not sure if the bikes you're looking at will fix that.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

ngl... my only reason for electronic is because Im a computer geek and I thought UDI2 would be cool. But, your point is well taken since Im looking at this bike as a tool for weight loss so its not the most important other than having it.

I never really thought about carbon wheels for a guy my weight since its carbon wheels... but I am thinking about purchasing/upgrading my wheels with something that can maintain my weight. I brought the wheel subject in the other thread and the possible recommendation is to think about a gravel bike instead. In which I never really thought about it since I know the Domane/Roubaix support 32s and Im under their weight limit.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Also I'd say, going buy the Domain being $6500 and on your list, if it were me I'd go IF/Seven/Firefly etc, but that's just me.


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

MMsRepBike said:


> I'm running 28's on a rim brake Synapse and in the back I could fit a 32 all day long. On the front though 30 is probably the max. This is with rim brakes. If you're going disc I can pretty much guarantee you that you can run 32's on a Synapse, the rim brake fork is the only thing stopping it on mine.


I was wondering about the claim that 28's are as big as you can go. While my Synapse is a hi-mod with discs, I don't know if there is much difference in the design and I too am running 28's and see plenty of clearance for 32's both front and back.


----------



## ngl (Jan 22, 2002)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> ngl... my only reason for electronic is because Im a computer geek and I thought UDI2 would be cool. But, your point is well taken since Im looking at this bike as a tool for weight loss so its not the most important other than having it.
> 
> I never really thought about carbon wheels for a guy my weight since its carbon wheels... but I am thinking about purchasing/upgrading my wheels with something that can maintain my weight. I brought the wheel subject in the other thread and the possible recommendation is to think about a gravel bike instead. In which I never really thought about it since I know the Domane/Roubaix support 32s and Im under their weight limit.


It is cool. The only reason I don't have electronic shifting is because I don't see any performance benefit to justify the price. The carbon wheels (and quality tires) are a different story altogether. My recommendation is for you try a few bikes out (with and with out electronic shifting and carbon wheels). If you are still interested in carbon wheels then ask each potential LBS what their warranty & service policy is for these wheels. Also ask if they will provide loaners.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Taking everyones suggestion into consideration... whats the opinion of OPEN UP UDI2? Im currently looking at everything I can about this but there is not that much information out there on this bike.

TIA


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Tere are quite a few reviews. Seems like a great bike, but the price is relatively high, IMHO.
https://www.google.com/search?clien...ws-serp..2.4.621...35i39k1j0i13k1.PnE3BKNGdt8


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

If you are heading down that road, you should check out this thread for lots of ideas.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/quiver-killers-357811.html


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> If you are heading down that road, you should check out this thread for lots of ideas.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bikes-frames-forks/quiver-killers-357811.html


 Chader09... tyvm for this link. It was a good read and exactly what I was looking for. Unfortunately, Synapse was not in the list but it gave me some really great ideas on what to look for!


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

The Vision carbon wheels on the Trek you're looking at are awesome wheels. They have been used in the tours as well as for cyclocross. You should give Vision a call and they will help you with any questions. According to Trek and Vision both, carbon wheels are actually stronger than aluminum wheels due to how they have to be built up. The hubs on the Vision wheels is also a strong point. I don't think you will regret choosing a bike with that wheel.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Not sure how to turn the picture the correct way but here is a pic of my new ride. I was over 240 myself and really impressed with the carbon wheels


----------



## stevoo (Oct 26, 2011)

Having ridden both the Domane and the Synapse I would strongly suggest you test ride or rent before making a decision.
The ride characteristics are very different. 
On smooth roads no real difference because the road is,,, well, smooth.
On rough road, especially at any speed the difference is huge. 
Just a data point to consider.
BTW. The Synapse is the brick. 
Not better or worse just that the bikes are different. 
Some folks never notice or care because of where they ride.
Good luck and enjoy your new bike.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Ive definitely test ridden the Domane and the Synapse at this time. Im still leaning Synapse, out of the two, only because of price and I really didnt understand the feeling of the futureshock on the Domane.

But, due to a couple of very interesting threads... Im looking forward to test riding a BMC Road Machine. I really like the idea of a "quiver killer" plus the aesthetics are so much nicer than what both Synapse (I dislike the gray-ish color) and Domane (white is so bland to me) have. But tyvm for your input! Much appreciated! =)


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Ive definitely test ridden the Domane and the Synapse at this time. Im still leaning Synapse, out of the two, only because of price and I really didnt understand the feeling of the *futureshock on the Domane*.
> 
> But, due to a couple of very interesting threads... Im looking forward to test riding a BMC Road Machine. I really like the idea of a "quiver killer" plus the aesthetics are so much nicer than what both Synapse (I dislike the gray-ish color) and Domane (white is so bland to me) have. But tyvm for your input! Much appreciated! =)


Just to clarify:
The Domane uses the "Isospeed".
The Roubaix uses the "Futureshock".


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The new Roubaix will take a 32. I like it better than the other two, although they are good bikes too. The Domane has hidden fender mounts which is good.


----------



## AudioguyMI (Feb 23, 2017)

NealH said:


> The new Roubaix will take a 32. I like it better than the other two, although they are good bikes too. The Domane has hidden fender mounts which is good.


Why do you like it better? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Chader09 said:


> Just to clarify:
> The Domane uses the "Isospeed".
> The Roubaix uses the "Futureshock".


 Oops.. yes sir. My mistake! =)


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm trying to decide between Synapse, Domane S6 and BMC RM. I've ridden a rim brake Synapse 105 and it felt dead. The Domane felt livelier but shook like a magic finger bed when I hit the brakes hard. It honestly felt like the headset was loose. Was that the headtube decopler? If this is standard on that Domane, I think its a deal killer. Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TKB said:


> I've ridden a rim brake Synapse 105 and it felt dead.


Could you elaborate please? The more details the better.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Taking everyones suggestion into consideration... whats the opinion of OPEN UP UDI2? Im currently looking at everything I can about this but there is not that much information out there on this bike.
> 
> TIA


The Open U.P. is a cool bike. It's relatively expensive, but it it is very versatile, fairly light (or at least not overly heavy), and has a bunch of cool features. There are a number of reviews out there, but here's a couple:

https://www.outsideonline.com/2075591/six-month-review-open-unbeaten-path


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

The Diamondback Haanjo Trail Carbon is quite similar for the price of the OPEN U.P. frameset.

Diamondback Bicycles - Bikes - Road - Alternative Road - Haanjo - Haanjo Trail Carbon

The only issue being the chance to find one. They seem to have sold very well. Might have to wait for the next run/model year.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

TKB said:


> The Domane felt livelier but shook like a magic finger bed when I hit the brakes hard. It honestly felt like the headset was loose. Was that the headtube decopler? If this is standard on that Domane, I think its a deal killer. Anyone else had this problem?


When I test rode the Domane... I felt something similar. I did a hard brake because of something on the street and it really felt the front end went "wobbly" on me. When I mentioned this... the lbs said its the its the isospeed and I will get used to it in time.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

TKB said:


> I'm trying to decide between Synapse, Domane S6 and BMC RM. I've ridden a rim brake Synapse 105 and it felt dead.


 Im not really sure how you find dead? But, I didnt get that impression at all. But, I guess its just another point of view! I personally liked the bike... I just really dislike the color scheme!

I have added the BMC RM01 (black/orange) UDI2 on the list and Im waiting to get a test ride on that one. But, its really looking like my final choice. The colors are great and as long as the bike rides similar to the Synapse... then I will be happy.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

One other thing I will say is that comparing something like the Open U.P., 3T Exploro, Haanjo (which I also like), or Fuji Jari to the Roubaix, Domane, or BMC Road Machine really isn't an apple to apple comparison. The first group are what I would call pure gravel and adventure bikes with clearance and versatility to fit 40mm+ tires, 700cc MTB wheels, and 650b wheels. They are quickly becoming the preferred bike type for gravel cyclists and are a designed for riding fast on all kinds of terrain (road, trail, mud, gravel, cyclocross, etc.). The second group are really your standard endurance race/endurance road bike with slightly more clearance for 28mm-32mm road tires. Some of them have some cool compliance features, but they are primarily designed for rod riding. I guess it really comes down to figuring out what kind of riding you plan to do the most.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Im not really sure how you find dead?


I've been trying to figure out the terms "dead" and "lively" for awhile now in regard to the way riders describe the feeling when riding the bike. I have seen people on this forum describe carbon as feeling "dead" and steel as feeling "lively".

I am guessing that one rider's "lively" is another rider's "bouncy" and that one rider's "dead" is another rider's "compliant".


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Lombard said:


> I've been trying to figure out the terms "dead" and "lively" for awhile now in regard to the way riders describe the feeling when riding the bike. I have seen people on this forum describe carbon as feeling "dead" and steel as feeling "lively".
> 
> I am guessing that one rider's "lively" is another rider's "bouncy" and that one rider's "dead" is another rider's "compliant".


lol people use the descriptions "dead" and "lively" all over the place. But in gerneral, like you said, people tend to describe steel/ti as "lively" due to its flex, flex at the bottom bracket, at the fork, and at the chainstays.

The combined flexing characteristic gives the bike a little lively flexing action when you get out of saddle, and depending on rider's weight and preference, they may or may not like this flex. A whole debate can be had about bottom bracket flexing.

At the same time, a little flexing front end and rear end does make a bike a better handler on rough surface or a descend, or on a rough descending surface. In this case, you do want flex for increased tractability.

So that's for "lively". Used mostly to describe a steel/ti bike.

As for "dead". I've seen people use it to describe both steel and carbon bikes, but more so on a carbon bikes. If a carbon bike feels overly stiff, some will call it dead. If a carbon bike has bad handling, people will sometimes call it dead. If a bike has sluggish acceleration, people will call it dead. There is less of a universal agreement on the usage of "dead".


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

aclinjury said:


> lol people use the descriptions "dead" and "lively" all over the place. But in gerneral, like you said, people tend to describe steel/ti as "lively" due to its flex, flex at the bottom bracket, at the fork, and at the chainstays.
> 
> The combined flexing characteristic gives the bike a little lively flexing action when you get out of saddle, and depending on rider's weight and preference, they may or may not like this flex. A whole debate can be had about bottom bracket flexing.
> 
> At the same time, a little flexing front end and rear end does make a bike a better handler on rough surface or a descend, or on a rough descending surface. In this case, you do want flex for increased tractability.



I also think pigeonholing materials as either stiff or flexy is misleading. Stiffness is a great quality for a bike frame to have where you want it (laterally), but not so great where you don't want it (vertically). I have carbon, steel and aluminum bikes. My laterally stiffest and laterally flexiest bikes are both carbon while my steel and aluminum bikes fall somewhere in between this range.

Sheldon Brown has a detailed write-up on myths related to ride qualities of specific frame materials that is worth a read:

Frame Materials for the Touring Cyclist


----------



## TKB (Jul 10, 2013)

Interesting take on lively and dead. It really is all about how the bike responds when I'm out of the saddle and really giving it juice. My aluminum Cannondale just jumps forward. I like that. That's lively.


----------



## Duffdaddy (May 5, 2016)

Big difference in the Roubaix Pro and the Expert, specifically with the frame. The Pro has a lighter, better frame (same as SWork frame). The frame is not as nice from the Expert and down.


----------



## s2foster (Jul 30, 2018)

SO now I find that there are multiple Roubaix Udi2 options. Each with 2 color options- none of them stellar (although the red looks better than the small picture in the dealer catalog). The website does not show any of these options and seems a bit confusing- at least at the moment.

Other option is the Domane SL7... Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a Domane SL frameset. I love it! I think the front Iso-speed is quite subtle, the rear does more and is pretty effective and unobtrusive. I certainly have not experienced any handling or the braking issues a couple of posters noted above. And I ride in steep mountains and am a pretty fast descender. FYI I have the 58 size and weigh about 165. The SL series does not have the adjustable de-coupler as does the SLR, but at my weight it works great. I have no experience with your other options.


----------

